# Caffe Culture | World Barista Championship 2010



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

In 10 days time Caffe Culture opens its doors at Olympia. (June 23-25)

Registration is free at *http://www.caffeculture.com/ *

The *World Barista Championship* will also be held over this period, with the best barista from each of the 50 countries being represented, competing to become World Barista Champion 2010.

There are still volunteer spaces available - *click here* for information

I hope to meet many of you there.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Glenn, I've been wondering about this. Is it legit for non industry types like me to attend? Registering as "hobbyist" or some such thing?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Absolutley - and with the WBC happening then supporters from all walk of life are being welcomed


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

I've registered and hope to be there Thursday and/or Friday. Which day(s) will depend on when they want me as a volunteer, if they do.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Brilliant - look forward to catching up. Who knows - we may even be working together!

I have also volunteered to be a Barista Buddy so will have the champions of Kenya and Turkey to assist in their preparations too.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

As of now they haven't contacted me to schedule me for any volunteer slots. I will take this to mean they have enough volunteers to be able to keep their standards too high for the likes of me







That can only be a good thing.

What is a Barista Buddy exactly? I'm not qualified to assist anybody in their preparations, but I can probably be trusted with lowly fetch-and-wipe duties.

(FWIW I'm rooting for Oda from Norway because I'm in love with her city of Bergen and my wife's of Norwegian descent, and for Michael of USA because I'm just a massive Intelligentsia fan.)


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Its times likes these when I wish I was working and living back in London - nothing exciting ever happens in Dorset!


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm sorry if you won't make it, Sandy. It would be a pleasure to meet you!


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

There's only one of me, that's for sure!!!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Well you missed Mike (and the rest of the Intelligentsia team, headed up by WBC 2008 Champion Stephen Morrissey) at Gwilym's cart in Columbia Road this morning, being staffed for a short stint by the current Kenyan Barista Champion, Jimmy Njoroge.

Plenty of coffee people flooding London. Everywhere we went to day were National Champions and former WBC Champions (2007 - James Hoffmann, 2008 - Stephen Morrissey, and 2009 - Gwilym Davies, were all in each others company at various points during the day, as well as WBC judges and other volunteers.

We met the 2009 Swedish Barista Champion, the 2010 El Salvador Barista Champion, the UKBC highest placed female barista and many other accomplished baristas all within about a 2 mile radius of each other today

Missing in action though were the setup team who were ensconced at Olympia, setting up the stage, sound and lighting in preparation for Tuesdays barista meet and first practice sessions.

I need a holiday and the event hasn't yet begun!


----------



## ianb (Jul 3, 2008)

If anyone notices the Boughton's Coffee House magazine logo/sweatshirt (it's going to be too hot for the tour jacket!), please come up and say hello. It is, I fear, going to be a very rushed couple of days (I'm up Thu/Fri) but please do say 'hi'.

All the best from the far south-west,

-Ian B

http://www.coffee-house.org.uk


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Definitely will do, Ian. Good luck!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Would be great to meet you Ian.

Enjoy the show


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Glenn, it sounds like you're having a great time running into the world's great baristas. Wish I could get into London before Thursday.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It's a blast and some pics are online at http://wbc2010.tumblr.com

Meeting with 2 more tonight to help them purchase their signature drink ingredients and provide local knowledge

This is a great learning experience for me as well, and some of the hints/tips I have picked up over the past few days have allowed me to re-evaluate the way I approach certain drink types, constantly evolving the thought process, and learning how coffee is consumed in other countries.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Enjoying watching the live stream. People, if you have the chance, you ought to tune this in - it's fun.

(And they play background music during the drink prep, so I'm making it my background music today even when I can't be actively watching.)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

One of my baristas (Ishan from South Africa) competed today

Tomorrow I have 2, Engin from Turkey and Jimmy from Kenya.

Make sure you cheer for them both when they perform!

Have been backstage all day, wired now and my feet are killing me. A small price to pay for such an amazing event and opportunity to learn from the best baristas in the world


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Glenn said:


> One of my baristas (Ishan from South Africa) competed today
> 
> Tomorrow I have 2, Engin from Turkey and Jimmy from Kenya.
> 
> ...


What would you say is the most important thing you have learn't from this experience?


----------



## JCSweden (May 14, 2010)

I was able to go by yesterday and enjoy the great atmosphere. I watched only a few performances but saw some excellent work. Shame Emil the Swedish competitor didn't go through - perhaps a signature drink with rosehip in was a bit, ahem, hip for the room!

Some exciting looking new equipment (which I would love to have in stock - and at home!) was on show too. A definite highlight was cupping some coffee at Mercanta's stand. Some lovely coffees, including a Kenyan to die for. If anyone is there today and Mercanta are still doing cuppings I can definitely recommend going by.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

BanishInstant said:


> What would you say is the most important thing you have learn't from this experience?


That volunteering opens up a world of opportunities and helps to form mutually beneficial friendships.

Not to mention the great coffee that you get to sample back stage whilst the competitiors are practising.

I have just arrived home after saying goodbye to the Kenyan, South African and Ugandan competitiors - who will each take away rich memories of London, the people, the event and go back to their countries with their heads held high, full of pride for comepting on the world stage, and wanting to implement ideas and techniques picked up from London


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

A massively fun time, even without being called to serve as a volunteer. A lot of great coffee, interesting equipment, and really, really great and friendly people.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Nice profile of the winning competitor:

http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/10_28/b4186074379441.htm


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I have just uploaded a blog post about the WBC2010 experience - from a volunteers perspective

I can't believe it has already been 2 weeks since the WBC final.


----------

